# How to stop that annoying realsched.exe for once and for all



## Dieselbud (May 17, 2003)

:up: Try updating to RealPlayer 10 ~ no more probs if you uncheck "Check for new messages"

HOW TO MANAGE REAL INTERNET MESSAGING AND AUTO-UPDATE COMMUNICATIONS

Scheduler
An application Scheduler, known as "realsched.exe", is installed along with RealPlayer. Once installed, it runs independently of RealPlayer, reminding AutoUpdate, Message Center, and the "Watch Folders" feature to perform their tasks at pre-scheduled intervals. The Scheduler does not collect personal information or communicate with RealNetworks servers

In product versions prior to RealPlayer v10, the Scheduler is also used to automatically launch RealNetworks Media Type Helper. In such versions, the Media Type Helper ensures the system is configured for correct operation of the RealPlayer with Multi-Purpose Internet Mail Extensions ("MIME") types, file extensions, Internet protocols, and other media types. If a media type has been assigned a different action by a different application, Media Type Helper may override the association and substitute its own association consistent with RealNetworks policies regarding Ask-Tell-Help.

In RealPlayer v10, RealPlayer launches Media Type Helper at startup. The Scheduler no longer invokes Media Type Helper.

You can configure the Scheduler to only launch certain services such as AutoUpdate, Message Center, and Media Type Helper by following these steps:

For RealOne Player v2: on the Tools menu, select "Preferences", "Automatic Services", then uncheck the services you want activated only while RealPlayer is running.

For RealPlayer v10: on the Tools menu, select "Preferences", "Automatic Services", "Configure Message Center", then uncheck "Check for new messages" to turn off Message Center and Auto-Update communications.


----------



## Dieselbud (May 17, 2003)

I hope this is the right kind of tip to post here?


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

That's what the forum is for... I think.


----------

